# Aal im Koiteich



## Frau_Fliedermüller (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mit erschrecken musste ich letzte Woche feststellen, dass der gesamte Bestand an Kaulquappen (Erdkröten) in unserem Teich verschwunden war. 

Wir rätselten tagelang über die mögliche Ursache.

Am Sonntag fiel ich vor Schreck fast aus den Latschen .... ich traute meinen Augen nicht ... Es schlängelte sich ein __ Aal durch unseren Teich 

Wir wissen nicht, ob er reingesetzt wurde oder ob er zugewandert ist. 

Folgende Fragen beschäftigen uns:

Wird der Aal unseren Kois gefährlich? Sie sind noch nicht die größten (6-8 cm und um die 10-12 cm)

und

Wie bekommt man den Aal dort raus?


schöne Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

sicher dass es ein Aal ist und keine Schlange?  Ihr könnts mit einer Reuse versuchen ( Ebay)....   wenns wirklich ein Aal ist wird er zugewandert sein..   dass da jemand einen rumschleppt und bei Euch aussetzt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## maarkus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Aale wandern für gewöhnlich und vielleicht verschwindet er auch bald wieder, sobald die Wiesen bei starkem Regen unter Wasser stehen. Unsere Aale wandern nach ihrer Geburt im Meer ins Süßwasser. Als so genannte Glasaale kommen sie dann in unsere Flüsse. Zum Ablaichen müssen sie wieder ins Meer zurück. Deshalb wird er wohl nur auf Zwischenstop bei euch sein. Im Süßwasser entsteht dann aufgrund des Futterangebotes eben eine Spezialisierung der jungen Aale. Man unterscheidet zwei Arten von Aalen, wobei es um ihre Fressgewohnheiten/Spezialierung geht.

Breitkopfaal:
Wie der Name schon sagt, bekommt der Aal einen breiten Kopf, da er sich auf das Fressen von kleinen Fischen spezialisiert hat. 6-12cm wären leider genau sein Ding  
Aber ausgewachsene Kois sind im definitiv zu groß.

Spitzkopfaal:
Diese Aale besitzen einen spitz zulaufenden Kopf. Das kommt daher, da sie sich auf __ Würmer, etc. spezialisiert haben. Er frisst zwar auch kleine Fische, aber eben nicht in dem Maße, wie es der Breitkopfaal tut.

Eigentlich fallen ausgewachsene Koi sicher nicht in ihr Beuteschema. Da es aber immernoch __ Raubfische sind und der Bestand an kleinen Fischen wohl nicht sehr groß sein wird, kann man es nicht genau sagen, was passiert. Einige Räuber fressen zum Beispiel auch gerne die Flossen größerer Fische an, was zu Pilzinfektionen führen kann. Da es hier um Koi geht und diese vielen Besitzern als heilig gelten, würde ich doch raten, den Aal zu fangen und auszusetzen.

Aale sind nachtaktive Räuber. Deshalb über Nacht am besten eine Reuse aufstellen, oder einen erfahrenen Angler im Bekanntenkreis fragen.

Wie groß ist denn der Aal in etwa?


----------



## Angie66 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hi Sabine, 

Kann es nicht sein, dass es einfach nur eine __ Ringelnatter ist? Oder ne __ Würfelnatter? Mach mal ein Bild wenns geht!


----------



## Rosenkavalier (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Also ich würde mir ja ne Reuse besorgen oder selber basteln, Rinderleber rein und bei einem Fläschchen Weißwein vor dem Gartenhaus darauf warten bis er in die Reuse schwimmt.
Das erfordert natürlich Geduld und etwas Engagement in den Nachtstunden.
:__ nase


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Ich liebe Aal ------  geräuchert  !!:smoki


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, es ist tatsächlich ein Aal. Im geräucherten Zustand ist er mir auch am liebsten  

Ca. 60/70 cm ist er lang. Vermutlich eher ein Spitzkopfaal, da er seit Anfang letzter Woche im Teich ist und die Fische noch alle da sind.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich so lange warten möchte, bis das Bürschen wieder von allein verschwunden ist. Da muss wirklich eine Reuse her.

Ob das so funktioniert mit einer selbstgebauten Reuse?  Ich werd mich mal kundig machen.

Schöne Grüße
Sabine


----------



## bowo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hallo,

also Aale wandern...in Flüssen und im Meer. Dass sie übers Land wandern gehört ins Reich der Märchen! Ja, sie können eine gewisse Zeit außerhalb des Wassers überleben, werden aber nie absichtlich ein Gewässer verlassen. Auch wandern sie an Land nicht zielgerichtet Richtung Wasser (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen!)

Ich nehme eher an, dass sich ein __ Fischreiher übernommen hat (das würde auch zur Größenbeschreibung passen) und bei dir geguckt hat, ober er was maulgerechteres findet.

Viele Grüße,

Bowo


----------



## maarkus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Naja, wenn das nächste Wasser nicht weit ist, kriechen Aale schon über Wiesen/Hindernisse. Aber das mit dem __ Reiher kann schon sein. Dann muss er den wirklich schon großen Aal aber auch irgendwo in der Nähe gefunden haben. So, oder so muss doch irgendwo in der Nähe ein größeres Gewässer sein.
Nach dem Einfangen einfach wieder in die Natur setzen. Diese arme Art hat es nämlich nicht mehr leicht in der heutigen Zeit...


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



maarkus schrieb:


> Nach dem Einfangen einfach wieder in die Natur setzen. Diese arme Art hat es nämlich nicht mehr leicht in der heutigen Zeit...



Hallo, 

Nach der großen Froschdiskussion der letzten Tage... Darf man das so einfach? 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hi Markus,
vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Erklärungen.

Ich bin auch der Auffassung, dass ein Umsetzen ohne vorherige Genehmigung nicht zulässig ist.
Was für den Aal aktuell das beste wäre, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## maarkus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hm, gute Frage 
Normalerweise nicht. Man darf im Prinzip nichtmal Köderfische von einem anderen Gewässer nehmen. Macht wegen Krankheiten auch Sinn. Aber was will man machen. Essen würde ich den Aal nicht unbedingt. Bei uns am Rhein gabs ein Aalfangverbot, weil er in seinem vielen Fett eine hohe Schadstoffkonzentration einlagert. Und da dieser Aal von unbekannt kam, kann man ihn sicherheitshalber nur töten, wenn man ihn nicht aussetzt. 
Zumal man auch nur wenige 100g Weißfisch pro Woche aus dem Rhein essen soll. Bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

in der nächsten Zeit würd ich eh keinen Flussfisch essen....  in was die so alles schwimmen müssen gerade....  allerdings könnte man mal angeln, denn da schwimmen wohl etliche Koi rum, dies beim Hochwasser ausgeschwemmt hat


----------



## maarkus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Vielleicht auch ganz teure aus Japan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hi,

was man mit dem Aal macht. Ganz einfach, an einen anderen Teichianer verschenken. Viele hier jammern doch laufend über den vielen Nachwuchs und so ein Aal fängt da er u.a. ein Laich- und Bruträuber ist mit seinem super Geruchsinn schon bei der Plage ihrem Anfang an

MfG Frank


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Wir wohnen genau in der Mitte zwischen einem größeren Fischteich und einem Bach. Beides ca. 500 m Luftlinie entfernt. Der größere Fischteich wird vom ortsansässigen Anglerverein genutzt und auch jedes Jahr mit Fischen besetzt. Meine persönliche Hoffnung, dass der __ Reiher es dort leckerer findet, als an unserem Teich  

Ich frag mal bei uns in der Nachbarschaft, wer mir den Burschen rausholt, da gibt es den einen und anderen Angler. Im Teich behalten möchte ich ihn auf keinen Fall. 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen, Anregungen und Tipps


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



maarkus schrieb:


> Und da dieser Aal von unbekannt kam, kann man ihn sicherheitshalber nur töten, wenn man ihn nicht aussetzt.



So einfach töten darf man ihn aber nicht ohne das erforderliche Wissen desweiteren ist der Aal geschützt!

Wieso ihn nicht einfach drin lassen?!


----------



## frido (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Den Aal in den nächsten Teich zu setzen, wird der Art nicht viel bringen-Aale vermehren sich auf natürlichem Weg nur in der Sargassosee-das heißt, sie müssen über den großen Teich schwimmen. Aalbesatz in stehenden Gewässern ohne Zufluss bringt daher nichts. Ursprünglich wandern die Aale nach ihrer Geburt wieder mit den Meeresströmungen ab und landen als sogenannte Glasaale z.B. an der französischen Küste. Dort wird inzwischen hoch kommerziell diesen Jungaalen nachgestellt, da "Spaghetties mit Fischgeschmack" dort leider eine sehr teure Spezialität sind. Auf ihrem Weg durch´s Süßwasser haben sie mit weiteren Problemen der zivilisierten Welt zu kämpfen (Kraftwerksturbinen, Fischerei, riesige Kormoranbestände etc.) So schafft es nach Jahren nur ein winzig kleiner Teil der Aale als laichbereiter Fisch wieder zurück in die Sargassosee, um den Fortbestand der Art zu sichern.

Aber das hilft dir ja mit deinem Aalproblem auch nicht weiter... Die Idee mit der Reuse sollte eigentlich funktionieren.  Na dann Petri Heil!

@hagalasz:

der Aal ist nicht geschützt


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Bitte was du willst mir erzählen ein Tier das auf der Roten Liste der akut vom aussterben bedrohten Arten steht ist nicht geschützt :?

Als kleine Orientierungshilfe

http://www.cites.org/eng/resources/species.html


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

wenn der Aal geschützt wäre dürfte man ihn doch sicher nicht angeln???


----------



## laolamia (25. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

moin!

__ tauwurm und schnur reinlegen 
dann zubereiten


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

soo. mal ne ganz blöde Frage zum Aal... MUSS der wandern?  Heisst, hat er Probleme damit, wenn man ihn im Teich hält?? sonst wäre doch ein Aal ne ganz gute Alternative um Jungfische zu reduzieren???


----------



## LotP (25. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

erst am wochenende beim angeln einen mit 60cm erwischt.
ob "geschützt" oder nicht hängt i.d.R. von örtlichen Angelverein oder Bundesland ab.
Schonmaß is dabei z.B. bei uns 50cm.
Wenn ich die Gegebenheiten bei uns so anschau haben die keine Möglichkeit ins Meer zu kommen... Ist ein alter Kanal. Denke die werden eingesetzt.

Am besten erwischt man die mit einen sog. "Wurmknoten". D.h. mehrere __ Würmer (müssen nicht die rießigen Tauwürmer aus n Angelladen sein) auf nen Harken. 4-5 Stück oder so. 
Hier z.B. als Bündeltechnik bezeichnet.


----------



## Wild (25. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Tauwürmer muss man nicht im Angelladen kaufen. Nachts mit einer Taschenlampe über eine gemähte Wiese gehen (aber sehr leise), sollte auch zum Erfolg führen.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

tschenlampe aber mit rotlicht nutzen
und schnell zugreifen...ohne beine und so schnell


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (26. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wieso ihn nicht einfach drin lassen?!



Und dann? Wovon soll der Aal leben?

Eigentlich war der Teich als Badeteich vorgesehen und nur weil sich ein einziger Fisch vom Vorbesitzer nicht fangen lies, haben wir ein paar Kois dazu gesetzt, damit er Gesellschaft hat.

Ich wollte da schon ganz gern im Sommer mal reingehen. Wir haben das auch schon einmal probiert und die Kois sind schon sehr neugierig, so dass sie nach anfänglichem zögern dann kommen. Aber mit so einem Aal im Teich... na ich weiß nicht, mein Ding ist das nicht.


----------



## Hagalaz (26. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Wenn er nichts zu fressen findet zieht er weiter...


----------



## frido (26. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

@hagalaz:  -ich weiß nicht woher du dein Halbwissen hast, aber der Aal ist in Deutschland definitiv nicht geschützt! Er darf auch ganz offiziell befischt und in begrenzten Mengen aus den Gewässern zum Verzehr oder Vermarktung entnommen werden. Es wäre nicht die dümmste Idee, den europäischen Aal ganzjährig zu schützen und ein generelles Fangverbot zu erlassen-zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich der Bestand erholt hat. Aber bisher gibt es solche Regelungen definitiv nicht.

Der Aal hat, genauso wie der Lachs, einen Wandertrieb! Wurde er allerdings in einen Teich ohne Zu- oder Abfluss gesetzt, kann er natürlich nicht abwandern. Und der Aal legt auch keine langen Wege ausserhalb des Wassers zurück-das ist ein Märchen! Für den Aal ist das aber kein Problem-wenn er nicht abwandern kann, verbringt er sein ganzes Leben in diesem Gewässer.


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

@frido: bevor du mir Halbwissen unterstellst solltest du deine eigenen Aussagen überprüfen! DU schreibst das er offiziell befischt werden darf ja das stimmt aber heißt, dass das er nicht geschützt ist - Nein heißt es nicht den im nächstes Satz schießt du dir selber ins Bein in dem du schreibst es wäre sicherlich richtig ihn ganzjährig zu schützen und das stimmt auch aber da er bei uns eben nur zu bestimmten Zeit und ab einer bestimmten größe befischt werden darf steht er sehr wohl unter SCHUTZ! Soweit kommts noch das ich mir meinen Beruf erklären lassen muss :evil


----------



## frido (27. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

...was willst du jetzt??? Jede Edelfischart (selbst der banale Spiegelkarpfen) hat in Deutschland Mindestmaße, Fangmengenbegrenzungen und Schonzeiten. Das heißt doch noch lange nicht, das diese Fischart geschützt ist...  Geschützt war lange Zeit der Lachs, das Bachneunauge und einige andere Fischarten. Für die bestand dann auch ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot unabhängig von der Größe. Beim Aal war das nie der Fall!
Und wieso ich mir ins Bein schieße, wenn ich sage das ich auch der Meinung bin, das der Aal geschützt gehört, verschließt sich mir ebenfalls-das ist meine Meinung, hat aber mit der bestehenden Gesetzeslage überhaupt nix zu tun. In den meisten Bundesländern hat der Aal noch nicht mal eine zeitlich begrenzte Schonzeit-im Gegensatz zu Karpfen, __ Hecht, __ Zander und vielen anderen Edelfischen. Also erzähl nicht so einen Unsinn!


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Frido und Darius 

So - nun seid artig - irgendwie habt ihr beide ein bisschen Recht !

In der Liste zur BundesArtenschutzVerordnung finde ich keine Aale - nur diese hier:



> Pisces et Cyclostomata	Fische und Rundmäuler
> __ Aphanius fasciatus 6)	Zebrakärpfling	+
> Aphanius iberus 6)	Spanienkärpfling	+
> Carcharodon charcharias 6)	Weißer Hai	+
> ...


(Quelle)

Aber:



> Der Europäische Aal gilt inzwischen als stark gefährdet, die IUCN listet die Art als Critically Endangered (vom Aussterben bedroht)[4], die Vertragsstaaten des Washingtoner Artenschutzübereinkommens (CITES) haben 2007 die Aufnahme des Europäischen Aals in den Anhang II (schutzbedürftige Arten) des Übereinkommens beschlossen.



(Quelle)

Aber - und jetzt kommt es - lt. Wisia



> Schutz:
> Regelwerk 	   Name im Regelwerk
> Washingtoner Artenschutzübereinkommen [WA] Anhang:II 	 			 	Anguilla anguilla
> EG-VO 101/2012 [EG]
> ...



(Quelle)

Da frag ich mich doch, warum ich hier immer noch Ostsee-Aale zu kaufen bekomme


----------



## willi1954 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...Da frag ich mich doch, warum ich hier immer noch Ostsee-Aale zu kaufen bekomme



Wieso Ostsee Aale ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



frido schrieb:


> In den meisten Bundesländern hat der Aal noch nicht mal eine zeitlich begrenzte Schonzeit-im Gegensatz zu Karpfen, __ Hecht, __ Zander und vielen anderen Edelfischen.



Hi Frido,

eine (Laich)Schonzeit hat der europäische Aal nirgens. Wär auch sinnlos, da sie im Süßwasser Europas ja nicht mal laichen und die Laichprodukte sich erst auf der Wanderung in die Sargassosee bilden (wenn sie wieder im Atlantik unterwegs sind). Abwandernde Blankaale kommen ja auch nicht wieder zurück, sie sterben 1,5 Jahre später nach dem ablaichen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hallo Willi,

http://www.kuestenfischer-nord.de/i...ent&view=category&id=40&layout=blog&Itemid=60

Und die gibt es bei uns im Laden zu kaufen deklariert als frischer bzw. frisch geräucherter Ostseeaal - im Gegensatz zu All aus Aquakultur (meist aus Italien).
Oder meinst Du, Aale gibt es nur im Zwischenahner Meer


----------



## frido (28. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Frido,
> 
> eine (Laich)Schonzeit hat der europäische Aal nirgens. Wär auch sinnlos, da sie im Süßwasser Europas ja nicht mal laichen und die Laichprodukte sich erst auf der Wanderung in die Sargassosee bilden (wenn sie wieder im Atlantik unterwegs sind). Abwandernde Blankaale kommen ja auch nicht wieder zurück, sie sterben 1,5 Jahre später nach dem ablaichen
> 
> MfG Frank



Hab ich ja in meinem Vorpost genauso geschrieben! Eine Laichschonzeit wäre für den Aal völlig sinnlos-da er sich ja nur auf der anderen Seite der Welt fortpflanzt . Eine zumindest zeitlich begrenzte Schonzeit  oder sogar ein komplettes Fangverbot für Aale in Flüssen und Küstengewässern wäre durchaus sinnvoll-bringt nur nix, wenn wir den Aal schützen und die Franzosen die ankommenden Glasaale tonnenweise abfangen. Das Fangverbot müsste dann europaweit gelten. 
Das der Aal zu den bedrohten Arten gehört, ist schon lange bekannt-ändert aber nix daran, das zumindest in Deutschland keinerlei Reglementierung oder Schutzmaßnahmen erfolgen.

Ach ja-eine Schonzeit hat der Aal sehr wohl in einigen wenigen Bundesländern. Genau weiß ich, das es seit 2009 in Hessen eine Schonzeit für den Aal gibt...;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*



frido schrieb:


> das es seit 2009 in Hessen eine Schonzeit für den Aal gibt...;-)



Hi,

das war mir bisher neu. Ich hatte mir 2011 einen neuen "hessischen" 5Jahresfischerreischein ausgestellen lassen, da ist hinten noch keinerlei Schonzeit für Aal (obwohl den nun gefundenen infos nach schon 2 Jahre gültig gewesen) aufgeführt.  
Das ist ja wohl echt die Höhe was sich das Amt da geleistet hat:__ nase, noch Fischerreischeine weitergeben die schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr mit den drauf angegebenen Schonzeiten/-maßen in Ordnung sind:shock


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hallo zusammen,

schon eine Weile her, das ich hier geschrieben hab.

Mittlerweile gibt es einige Neuigkeiten: Vor ca. 3 oder 4 Woche traf ich den Vorbesitzer unseres Hauses und Teiches. Im laufe des Gespräches stellte sich heraus, dass er unseren Karl den Aal kennt. Vor ca. 5 Jahren hat er ihn selbst gefangen und dort reingesetzt. 

Wir haben ihn immer noch nicht. Er ist weiterhin (erstmal!) im Teich. 

Mir wurde aber noch etwas anderes "gebeichtet": ein __ Wels. 

Und nachdem zwei kleine Koi nicht mehr im Teich schwammen, musste gehandelt werden.

Gestern haben wir ihn gefangen ... nur mit einem Kescher. Dem Wels gehts gut. Er hat eine neue Heimat in einem viel größeren Teich gefunden, mit Fischen, welche er auch fressen darf.


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Hallo
das ist ja schon ein Prachtbursche ,
hätte da noch einen Tip gehabt, ( wenn er nicht schon weg wäre)

http://www.wien.gv.at/lebensmittel/lebensmittel/uebersicht/fisch/heimisch/wels/zubereitung.html


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Mhhhhh frittierter __ Wels......lecker.......:smoki


Was wohl der Gedanke des früheren Teichbesitzers war, dass er den Aal eingestezt hat. Den sieht man ja sogut wie nie. Eventuell Brutreduzierung?!?


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

@Jo
Danke für den Rezepttip. Ich hätte es aber nicht übers Herz gebracht den armen Kerl frittierfertig zu machen 

@Gartenfreund
Das fragen wir uns auch schon die ganze Zeit  Von Brutreduzierung war nicht die Rede. So wie ich es verstanden hab, war es eher eine Spontanreaktion nach dem Motto "coole Idee, die ich da grad hab". Genauso ist es auch mit dem __ Wels. Dieser wurde auch ganz klein eingesetzt.

Er wußte noch nicht mal mehr, dass es die beiden gibt, da er sie die letzten Jahre nicht mehr gesehen hatte.

Das erklärt nun auch, warum innerhalb von zwei Tagen alle Kaulquappen weg waren.

Mit dem Aal hatten wir bislang noch kein Glück. Der Bursche will einfach nicht anbeißen :?


----------



## Icke12 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Aal im Koiteich*

Probier mal mit kleinem Fischfetzen, geflügelleber oder Krebsfleisch ( aldi aquakulur ) auf Grund gelegt.
Abends bis in die Tiefe Nacht, je nachdem wie lange das Bier reicht...


----------

